# Field Watch



## ljb187

Ok, now that I've stopped being so wishy-washy and finally added some money to this excellents company's coffers I feel like I can offer a suggestion without feeling too self-concious. More than any brand I can think of MKII is capable of making the ultimate field watch. While there are lots of opinions on what this might be (and many may feel that MKII has accomplished this more than a few times already), my vision is an updated version of the MIL-W-46347D:









It's just about as iconic as anything else MKII has tackled and currently lacks a truly excellent version. Hamitlon Khaki Field line is the obvious leader, but even acknowledging that it's still designed as more of a watch for the masses. Gotta look at houses now, thanks for reading.


----------



## TheDude

I would buy one, but it has to have a domed acrylic. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tdg187x

i dunno, i feel like the paradive is a field watch on steroids already......


----------



## Lord Monocle

MKII already has that face, so really all you're wanting is to get rid of the rotating bezel. So what you're really asking is for Bill to start making custom Vantages. Good idea.


----------



## bmick325

Lord Monocle said:


> MKII already has that face, so really all you're wanting is to get rid of the rotating bezel. So what you're really asking is for Bill to start making custom Vantages. Good idea.


A limited edition Vantage with the Type 53 hands, "GS"-date dial, and a blasted finish would make an outstanding field watch.


----------



## ljb187

Lord Monocle said:


> MKII already has that face, so really all you're wanting is to get rid of the rotating bezel. So what you're really asking is for Bill to start making custom Vantages. Good idea.


They used to offer that dial option, but I haven't seen it in a while. I'm looking for something somewhat similar to but not exactly like the Vantage. Fixed bars, crown guards, a bead blasted case and a no-date dial w/24 hour markings would be a few of the ways it would differ. It also seems that MKII is getting away from custom work as the company grows, so instead of trying to provide multiple options for modifying an existing watch, this field watch would become a mainstay of MKII's line. Hamilton's venerable Khaki Field collection is very popular; perhaps MKII could take some of that business away by providing a purposeful alternative at a good price? This type of value priced watch could also serve as an excellent introduction to the other watches in MKII's collection.


----------



## clouser

The watch in the pic you posted looks a lot like the A-11's from WWII. There was talk a few years ago of Bill producing an A-11 homage, but there wasn't enough interest at that time.


----------



## Dragoon

Here are a few pics of the re-issue of the WW II Hammie . I believe this was the officers version. I had one about 5 years ago.


----------



## TheDude

I am a fan of the Smiths W10. The reissue is tempting. They did an exact reissue in 36mm and a supersized 39mm.









Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## enkidu

I'd forgotten about those Smiths. Hmm, so many watches, so few purchase slots... Just 5 more months until the next half....


----------



## grosby

Here's one I got made about 6 years ago (seiko 5 flieger base)










And here is it's inspiration with an acrylic crystal owned by a seiko & citizen forum member.

It would be nice if Bill still supplied the dials/hands for the seiko/ETA movements.....


----------



## grosby

grosby said:


> Here's one I got made about 6 years ago (seiko 5 flieger base)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is it's inspiration with an acrylic crystal owned by a seiko & citizen forum member.
> 
> It would be nice if Bill still supplied the dials/hands for the seiko/ETA movements.....


Sorry, here's the inspiration.....


----------



## Lord Monocle

I was thinking about this today, and the problem is as I understand it Bill's already pretty much a one-man operation. If he had a couple of apprentices he could set to work on field watches while he worked on four-figure pieces that would be great. As it is though I don't think putting one of those together takes any less time than a LRRP or another much more expensive watch. Why spend that time earning $500 if you can spend the same time earning $1500? If I were Bill I'd be trying to push my prices up, not down since orders appear to already be outpacing production.

TL;DR - Bill isn't the Maytag Repairman and doesn't need a bunch of cheap little jobs to keep busy with.


----------



## Pilot2

grosby,

Really good stuff mate. Nice job. Did Bill do the work for you?


----------



## beetlebaileys

I'd be interested. Very interested actually. I've been searching high and low since I joined here. Can't get myself to buy a vintage elgin, can't find a no-date hamilton, smiths is sold out, not so sure of the canteen version, and the list goes on and on. 

My perfect field watch -
Auto, Small ~33-36mm stainless steel case, 
NO date, dark matte dial (black, brown, olive),
arabic 1-12 (with or without the inner 13-24),
cream numerals, cream minute and hour hands, and blue second hand, 
domed sapphire (sorry guys),
canvas strap


----------



## grosby

Pilot2 said:


> grosby,
> 
> Really good stuff mate. Nice job. Did Bill do the work for you?


No, I ordered the dial & hands and got a watchmaker to fit them for me


----------



## beetlebaileys

Is there such a thing as a perfect field watch for you?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Is there anything wrong with the original?


----------



## JustinD

Dragoon said:


> Here are a few pics of the re-issue of the WW II Hammie . I believe this was the officers version. I had one about 5 years ago.


I'd love a watch with this dial with like a Unitas 6497 in a 42-44mm case, screw down crown, sapphire crystal and stainless steel bracelet with optional nato type strap. Perfect looking field watch that would compliment the Khaki Field auto-movement watch I've already got.

I'd also like the second hand arrow painted red.


----------



## Dragoon

JustinD said:


> I'd love a watch with this dial with like a Unitas 6497 in a 42-44mm case, screw down crown, sapphire crystal and stainless steel bracelet with optional nato type strap. Perfect looking field watch that would compliment the Khaki Field auto-movement watch I've already got.
> 
> I'd also like the second hand arrow painted red.


Here are some of the details on this Hamilton WWII Memorial Homage Limited Edition Khaki Reissue:

Original WW II Hamilton field watch pics on cover of watch owners guide...




































Manufacturer: Hamilton Watch Company

Hamilton WWII Memorial Homage Limited Edition Kahki Field Issue Watch (3333 Pieces Produced Worldwide - Edition Totally Sold Out)

Year of Manufacture approx: 2004

Size: Mens 
Diameter : 38mm










Thickness: 6.5 mm 
Lug tip to Lug tip: 47 mm / Strap 18 mm 
Case shape : Round

Case Metal : Bead Blasted 316L Stainless Steel

Serial Number: Engraved On Case Side (0727/3333)

Dial: Flat Black w/White 12/24 Hour Numeral Markers And Seconds Numerals (5, 10, 15, etc.) Tracking On The Outer Edge Of The Dial; "Special Edition" Designation Noted On The Dial

Crown: Large Crown w/Hamilton Logo

Dial Color : Black

Hands: Luminous Hour, Minute and Seconds Hands

Bezel : Bead blasted smooth finish

Case back metal: Screw In Type w/Engraved Hamilton Crest (Protective Tape In Tact)

Movement Type : Swiss Made 17 Jewel Manual Wind w/Hacking Feature And Quick Change Date (At The 3 O'clock Position)

Crystal : Sapphire domed crystal (a nice upgrade from the original WWII watch)

Crown : Large Crown w/Hamilton Logo










Band : This watch comes with 2 straps; a Hamilton replica fabric strap and heavy Hamilton brown leather

Band length: 9" (not including buckle) 
Buckle: bead blasted finished signed buckle

Band mm inside lug: 20 mm


----------



## ljb187

beetlebaileys said:


> Is there such a thing as a perfect field watch for you?


and



Andy the Squirrel said:


> Is there anything wrong with the original?


Sorry for the delayed response to my own thread. I asked this question in the public forum when I was first starting out and got some interesting replies. My own list, based on experience and current eyesight, has been amended to look like this:

1) 38mm
2) Windable and hacking "workhorse" Seiko or ETA automatic movement
3) Black, no date, 12 hour dial w/white Arabic numbers
4) Lume: Seiko Lumibrite
5) Orange lumed minute hand (I did that to my own "field watch")
6) Bead blasted and hardened stainless steel case
7) Fixed bezel
8) Fixed bars
9) Nylon NATO w/brushed hardware
10) 200m water resistance
11) Screw down crown
12) Solid, screw down case back
13) Plexiglas crystal

Some things I'm not sure at all about:

15) Finding a way to work some tritium tubing or dots into the dial
16) The crazy emergency transponder idea (like in Breitling's Emergency watch)


----------



## TheBronze

38mm...Yes please!
Stainless steel case bead blasted...Absolutely!
Fixed bars...Yes!
NATO strap...Yes!
Black 12 hour face, no date...Essential!
Lume...Frankly don't care
Hacking windup movement...Yes!
200M water resistant...Eh, nice but not necessary .
Screw down crown...don't care. 

I have five watches that are close to a Mil-46374 but are just not the same. I have a CWC G10 that is nice but its British and I'd really like the American version. I also have an MWC copy but I think the case is actually aluminum and it uses a Miyota movement. Theres a Timex job that looks nice but is a quartz and an old Telux Mil-46374 copy but it uses a quartz and has a date. Then there's my Hamilton Officers quartz...a very nice watch but again, not the same. 

I've always wanted the original Hamilton or Elgin type but they are just too hard to find in good condition used. The design of the Mil-46374 has always been my idea of the perfect military/field watch. Totally utilitarian and functional. If this watch were to be made, I'd jump on it.


----------



## Monocrom

ljb187 said:


> . . . Hamitlon Khaki Field line is the obvious leader, but even acknowledging that it's still designed as more of a watch for the masses. Gotta look at houses now, thanks for reading.


Bit confused by this.

A Field watch, a true field model, is something that can be issued to even a Private. Or, if not issued, something that even a lowly Private can purchase on his own at the PX, with his salary. The very essence of a Field watch is something that is specifically designed for the masses. Are you looking for something that is a higher-end interpretation? If so, Hamilton's Khaki Field line already covers that.


----------



## ljb187

Monocrom said:


> Bit confused by this.
> 
> A Field watch, a true field model, is something that can be issued to even a Private. Or, if not issued, something that even a lowly Private can purchase on his own at the PX, with his salary. The very essence of a Field watch is something that is specifically designed for the masses. Are you looking for something that is a higher-end interpretation? If so, Hamilton's Khaki Field line already covers that.


That's a pretty accurate observation, in fact most iterations of the MIL-46374 series (the watch I referenced in my first post) were designed to be disposable. If my recollection is correct, I used a cheap plastic Timex during my time in the service and was none the wiser. I guess what I'm proposing is something more like an heirloom quality field watch. A watch that will still be with me - dings, scratches, rebuilds and all - after a lifetime of hunting Cape Buffalo and climbing 8000 meter peaks. My goal was to come up with something that (for me) would be the closest to the best field watch I can imagine - then hopefully be able to buy it some day. It mentioned it here because it seemed to me that MKII is better positioned than most to execute an idea like this one properly. Not that's MKII has to, just that they could.


----------



## Monocrom

I appreciate the response. Sounds like you want something a bit beefier overall than the Hamilton, but still part of the Field model family.

I agree with you that MKII would be in the best position to do so. It would be expensive, but they could make you a custom one.


----------



## Dragoon

I appreciate that you like the field watch style as your personal choice and want a modern iteration that is more robust. If you like the military inspired pieces and want a more robust version there are currently two pieces in the MK II lineup that fit that description.

The LRRP, Mil Sub, and Paradive all have those qualities that you desire. These robust models are definitely a "field watch" for the new millenium or a field watch on steroids and hgh.



ljb187 said:


> That's a pretty accurate observation, in fact most iterations of the MIL-46374 series (the watch I referenced in my first post) were designed to be disposable. If my recollection is correct, I used a cheap plastic Timex during my time in the service and was none the wiser. I guess what I'm proposing is something more like an heirloom quality field watch. A watch that will still be with me - dings, scratches, rebuilds and all - after a lifetime of hunting Cape Buffalo and climbing 8000 meter peaks. My goal was to come up with something that (for me) would be the closest to the best field watch I can imagine - then hopefully be able to buy it some day. It mentioned it here because it seemed to me that MKII is better positioned than most to execute an idea like this one properly. Not that's MKII has to, just that they could.


----------



## ljb187

Dragoon said:


> I appreciate that you like the field watch style as your personal choice and want a modern iteration that is more robust. If you like the military inspired pieces and want a more robust version there are currently two pieces in the MK II lineup that fit that description.
> 
> The LRRP, Mil Sub, and Paradive all have those qualities that you desire. These robust models are definitely a "field watch" for the new millenium or a field watch on steroids and hgh.


Thanks for the suggestions. At times I've almost bought a LRRP, have continued to look at the Paradive and am in the Project 300 queue. All of them are great, but fairly large watches. My quixotic search is for a modern version of the tradional field watch - relatively small and fairly simple in desigin. I got a Sinn 656 to address that but I can't shake the feeling that it's a "close but no cigar" watch for me.

Thanks also for the Hamilton pics early in this thread. It's a good looking watch from a cool brand. I'm a sucker for limited edition/memorial/theme watches.

Not to change the subject, but is it just me or does MKII seem like they could absolutely dominate the field of tool watches if they wanted to? No other company I can think of is as clearly focused on this niche (or does it as well). I'd love to see a melding of great homages with a few original designs - sort of a "from the folks who've learned from and honored the past we bring you the future of tool watches" kind of thing. I guess there's only so much one man can do...


----------

